# LTE rooting / tethering?



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

For those of us getting the phone tomorrow, two questions for those who already have it and are rooted...

1) is wifi tether possible without the tetherng package added to your account?

2) is USB tethering possible without the tethering package added to your account?

Not looking for a debate on the morality / legality of tethering, just asking a question...


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

good questions. but i think everyone that has one is prolly asleep already, while we cant sleep because we have to wait a few more hours


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wasn't koush working on a tethering app, and wasn't it going to work even without root permissions? I believe so. Check bacck a little bit in his twitter posts.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jt1359 said:


> Wasn't koush working on a tethering app, and wasn't it going to work even without root permissions? I believe so. Check bacck a little bit in his twitter posts.


He is indeed...no root required.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

The carriers will spy on u and then charge you


----------



## acidone (Oct 13, 2011)

Got mine rooted, rom'd.... None of the normal Wifi tethers work, they are all throw errors. Barnacle, OpenGarden, Tether and Tether Experimential. Others you'd like me to try?

-A

EDIT: EasyTether works via USB... good alternative until something wifi comes along. $9.99 isn't bad either (If you need SSL).


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

acidone said:


> Got mine rooted, rom'd.... None of the normal Wifi tethers work, they are all throw errors. Barnacle, OpenGarden, Tether and Tether Experimential. Others you'd like me to try?
> 
> -A
> 
> EDIT: EasyTether works via USB... good alternative until something wifi comes along. $9.99 isn't bad either (If you need SSL).


are you getting any warning that you have to subscribe to a tethering plan?


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

acidone said:


> Got mine rooted, rom'd.... None of the normal Wifi tethers work, they are all throw errors. Barnacle, OpenGarden, Tether and Tether Experimential. Others you'd like me to try?
> 
> -A
> 
> EDIT: EasyTether works via USB... good alternative until something wifi comes along. $9.99 isn't bad either (If you need SSL).


I've got pdanet, was just hoping to be able to use wifi to tether to my tablet....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> I've got pdanet, was just hoping to be able to use wifi to tether to my tablet....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Koush did in fact tweet he'd have a tether solution even for non rooted asap.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## acidone (Oct 13, 2011)

Thought I would update this. You can track the Galaxy Nexus wifi tether issue here:

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/issues/detail?id=1257 I can tell you 3_1 beta 8 still doesn't work.

And some report this app is working for wireless tethering, although I haven't got to try it myself.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.svtechpartners.wifihotspotdemo&feature=more_from_developer <-- Two Day Trial
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.svtechpartners.wifihotspot&feature=more_from_developer <-- Paid $9.99


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

The above app works flawlessly rooted or not. Tested both ways on my cdma gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sorb3t (Aug 9, 2011)

Works w/ Galaxy Nexus and Galaxy Tab 10.1. Using trial now.


----------



## acidone (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like version 3.1 beta 10 is now working. Upload Download display bug, however doesnt effect functionality.


----------

